# MH Mfg ranking



## KvDv (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking to purchase first MH. Can anyone provide insight on the various MH manufactures?  Looking at a Georgetown by Forest River currently.  Open to any mfg, but don't know if one is better than another.  Thanks.


----------



## Callahan3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I would go to you local camping world or sells sight and just walk around and look. Thats what i did for over a year before i found a model i liked and had to search to find that model at the price i wanted.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2015)

Knowing your price range would help us give our opinion.  Remember it's just our honest opinion and generally the one we have is the best.  LOL  New or used?  Welcome to the forum


----------

